# bottom bracket threads, 24 vs 28 tpi; what goes with what?



## gregv (Mar 30, 2009)

hello all

slightly confused with bottom bracket thread pitch right now. I was under the impression that Schwinn used 28 tpi, while everyone else used 24; is this incorrect?

I recently bought a pair of pre-war style "dog-leg" cranks for my Manton & Smith post-war bike project, and yesterday while inspecting them I realized that they are 28 tpi, not 24. Does this make them Schwinn cranks, or ???

any info appreciated!

greg v.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 30, 2009)

*Need a picture!!!*

I can tell by the crank Prewar are different from Postwar Schwinns always had finer thead but I never needed to measure threads...  maybe you have a postwar crank...


----------



## gregv (Mar 30, 2009)

So does 28tpi automatically make it a Schwinn crank then? Or did other manufacturers use 28tpi as well?

greg v.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 30, 2009)

*Yes!*

Manton and smith used other company hardware probably Shelby or Monark... I don't know the tread. if you are restoring it I would find two to Three examples... of Mantons first then conpare what you have to them there is about 8-12 different cups cones and locknuts with various threads a picture would give me a clue as to what you have I might have it or could point you in the right direction.


----------



## gregv (Mar 30, 2009)

Jamie

not much chance of finding two or three other Manton and Smiths to compare to, especially in my neck of the woods!

I have a crank that I'm happy enough with, as it matches the style I have seen on similar post-war Manton and Smiths, and it is 28tpi. I'll post a pic tomorrow so you can have a look.

As long as I know that other manufacturers besides Schwinn used 28tpi that really all I need, as it helps when looking for parts, but any info I can get is welcome.

greg v.


----------

